# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրոն և հավատք

## Apsara

Կրոն և հավատք, նու՞յնն են արդյոք այս երկուսը, տարբե՞ր են թե երկու իրարից անբաժան հասկացություններ:
Կուզեմ լսել ձեր կարծիքները:
Իսկ ես այս երկու հասկացողությունները կհամեմատեմ... բանանի հետ, ըստ իս կրոնը դա բանանի կլեպն է, իսկ հավատքը հենց բանաը` միջուկը, բայց ամենատարօրինակը, որ մարդիք բանանը նետում են մի կողմ և կռվում կլեպի համար:

Հ.Գ. նման թեմա կարծում եմ չկա, քանզի որոնման համակարգը այդպես է ցույց տվել

----------

Պանդուխտ (04.02.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կրօնը օրէնք է եւ կարգ, հաւատքը զգացմունք է եւ մտածմունք:
Կրօնները փորձում են մարդկանց զգացմունքն ու մտածմունքը կաղապարի մէջ դնել:

----------

Tig (04.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

դարեր շարունակ ազդեցիկ անձնինք օգտագործել են կրոնը իրենց շահերի համար, իսկ կրոնը օգտագործում է հավատքը, առանց հավատք կրոն չկա, սակայն հավատքը պարտադիր չի որևէ կրոնի համապատասխանի

----------

Yellow Raven (04.02.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կրօնը առանց կազմակերպութեան չի ապրի: Կազմակերպութիւնը եկեղեցին է, իր տարբեր անուանումներով: Եկեղեցին հաւատացեալների հաւաքոյթն է, աշխարհիկ երեւոյթ է, հետեւաբար՝ քաղաքականացած: Կրօնը եթէ այսօր համեմատաբար քիչ է խառնւում քաղաքականութեան, ապա անցեալում մեծ եղել նրա մասնակցութիւնը:
Կրօնական եւ աշխարհիկ իշխանութիւնները սերտաճել են՝ օգտուելով մեկզմեկի քաղաքական ու իշխանական  հնարաւորութիւններից:
Քրիստոնեայ հաւատքի հիմնադիրը Յիսուսն է, իր յայտնի մարդասիրական մտքերով: Քրիստոնեայ եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը՝ Պօղոս-Սաւուղը, որ կազմակերպչական բացառիկ կարողութիւնների տէր անձ է եղել, եւ քրիստոնէութեան հալածիչ՝ նախապէս:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կրօնը պարտադրում է հաւատք, մինչ հաւատքն առանձին՝ անձնական ընտրանք է:
Եթէ կրօն չլինի, հաւատքը փոփոխութեան կենթարկուի:
Կրօններն եղել են ժամանակի քաղաքական համոզումների քաղաքականացած վարդապետութիւնները:
Այժմ էլ կան տարբեր համոզումներ դաւանող հաւատացեալներ, բայց «կուսակցութիւն», «կազմակերպութիւն», «շարժում», «ակումբ» եւ այլ անունների ներքոյ:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կրօնները գերեվարում են հաւատացեալի հոգին, կեղեքում նրա միտքը: 
Առողջ հաւատքը նա է, որ բխած է լինում հաւատացեալի հոգուց, եւ ոչ ներարկուած սրսկիչով:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> դարեր շարունակ ազդեցիկ անձնինք օգտագործել են կրոնը իրենց շահերի համար, իսկ կրոնը օգտագործում է հավատքը, առանց հավատք կրոն չկա, սակայն հավատքը պարտադիր չի որևէ կրոնի համապատասխանի


Ինչու ո՞ր կրօնն է համապատասխանում ինքն իրեն: Նայի'ր քրիստոնէութիւնը քանի մասի է բաժանուել, նաեւ մնացեալ կրօնները:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քրիստոնեայ եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը՝ Պօղոս-Սաւուղը,


եկեղեցու միակ և ճշմարիտ հիմնադիրը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է։
Պողոս առաքյալը առաջին գործիչներից էր .բայց ոչ հիմնադիր։ինչպե՞ս Պողոսը կարող է կոչվել եկեղեցու հիմնադիր .երբ  նա հալածում էր եկեղեցուն մինչև քրիստոնյա դառնալը։

ի դեպ ինչպեսԱդամի կողոսրից վերցվեց իր հարսը.նմանապես Հիսուսի կողը խոցելուց էլ ստեղծվեց  ՙհարս՚եկեղեցին։

----------

may (04.02.2009), Second Chance (05.02.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> եկեղեցու միակ և ճշմարիտ հիմնադիրը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է։
> Պողոս առաքյալը առաջին գործիչներից էր .բայց ոչ հիմնադիր։ինչպե՞ս Պողոսը կարող է կոչվել եկեղեցու հիմնադիր .երբ  նա հալածում էր եկեղեցուն մինչև քրիստոնյա դառնալը։
> 
> ի դեպ ինչպեսԱդամի կողոսրից վերցվեց իր հարսը.նմանապես Հիսուսի կողը խոցելուց էլ ստեղծվեց  ՙհարս՚եկեղեցին։


Շնորհակալութիւն՝ գեղեցիկ խօսքերի համար:  :Smile:

----------

Կտրուկ (04.02.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կրոն և հավատք, նու՞յնն են արդյոք այս երկուսը, տարբե՞ր են թե երկու իրարից անբաժան հասկացություններ


Մի լավ խոսք  կա, Աստված  առանց կրոնի  կարող  է գյություն  ունենալ, իսկ  կրոնը  առանց  աստծո  ոչ: Բազմաթիվ  մարդկանց եմ  ճանաչում,  որոնք իրենց չեն  համարում  այս  կամ  այն  կրոնի  հետեվորդներ, բայց հավատում են  Աստծո  գոյությանը:
Ավելին, բազմաթիվ մարդիկ  փորձելով  Աստծո  մասին  պատկերացումներ  կազել ելնելով  կրոնական  դոգմաներից, ոչ  թե  մոտենում  այլ  հեռանում են  հավատից:

----------

Սելավի (05.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչու ո՞ր կրօնն է համապատասխանում ինքն իրեն: Նայի'ր քրիստոնէութիւնը քանի մասի է բաժանուել, նաեւ մնացեալ կրօնները:


ասածս նրան էր վերաբերվում, որ մարդ կարողա ոչ մի կրոնի կամ կրոնի ենթաճյուղի հետևորդ չլինել, բայց ունենա հավատք :Wink:  իսկ առանց հավատք կրոն գոյություն չունի

ինչպես մի իմաստուն է ասել, Աստված կրոն չունի :Ok:

----------


## Apsara

> ասածս նրան էր վերաբերվում, որ մարդ կարողա ոչ մի կրոնի կամ կրոնի ենթաճյուղի հետևորդ չլինել, բայց ունենա հավատք իսկ առանց հավատք կրոն գոյություն չունի
> 
> ինչպես մի իմաստուն է ասել, Աստված կրոն չունի


Ցավոք սրտի հիմա առանց հավատք է հենց կրոնը գոյատևում, այն մեծ քաղաքական ուժ է, 
Մի օրինակ՝
Հորս ընկերներից մեկի տղան փոքր ժամանակ ասել է որ ուզում է տեր-տեր դառնա, այդ ժամանակ  նրանք գյուղում էին բնակվում, երբ հարցրել են ինչու՞, արդյոք այդ փոքրիկը՝ 3-րդ դասարանցին, արդեն այդքան Աստվածապաշտ է: Նա շատ պարզ պատասխանել է, չէ չեմ հավատում Աստծուն, ուղակի տեր-տերը ամենաեկաամտաբեր  մասնագիտությունն է, բոլորը ծնվելուց տեր-տեր են կանչվում կնքվում, ամուսնանալուց կանչում են, մեռնելուց կանչում, ամեն մարդուց ամենաքիչը 3 անգամ փող ես ստանում, կայֆա չէ՞ :Smile: 
Ծնողները ապշել են, երեխան այդ մտքին ինքնուրույն է եկել,

----------


## Կտրուկ

> տեր-տերը ամենաեկաամտաբեր  մասնագիտությունն է,


ցանկացած մասնագիտություն այդ թվում ՙտեր տեր՚ մասնագիտությունը .կապ չունի հավատքի հետ։

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ ասածը գլոբալ իմաստով էր Apsara ջան, կրոնը առանց հավատք չի կարող տարածվել, զարգանալ, հզորանալ :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

> իմ ասածը գլոբալ իմաստով էր Apsara ջան, կրոնը առանց հավատք չի կարող տարածվել, զարգանալ, հզորանալ


Իսկ փողը պակաս ուժ չէ, որ օգնի առանց հավատքի տարածվելու զարգանալու, մարդ այնպիսի «լավ» բնավորության կողմ ունի, որ եթե ինչ-որ բանում իրեն օգուտ չկա երբեք չի մասնակցի կամ հավատա կամ դառնա ասենք քրիստոնյա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրոնն ու հավատքը լրիվ տարբեր հասկացություններ են; Հիմա կրոնների բազմազանության մեջ հերիք չի կկորչես,դեռ մի հատ էլ ամեն մի կրոն տասնյակ և ավելի ուղղություններ ունի; 
Իսկ հավատքը մեկն է`հավատք մի գերբնական ուժի,փրկության... 




> դարեր շարունակ ազդեցիկ անձնինք օգտագործել են կրոնը իրենց շահերի համար, իսկ կրոնը օգտագործում է հավատքը, առանց հավատք կրոն չկա, սակայն հավատքը պարտադիր չի որևէ կրոնի համապատասխանի


Հա կրոնը օգտագործում է հավատքը,բայց չեմ կարող համաձայնվել էն մտքի հետ,որ առանց հավատք կրոն չկա; Կա` այսօրվա դրությամբ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության մեջ նշվող քրիստոնյաների կեսից ավելին մի տող էլ չի կարդացել Աստվածաշնչից; Կրոնը սկսելա ստանալ զուտ ֆիկտիվ բնույթ ու նույն ֆիկտիվ բնույթն են սկսում ստանալ  օրինակ քրիստոնեության դեպքում կնունքն ու մկրտությունը; 
Հավատքը չի պահանջում կրոնի առկայություն,բայց մեծամասամբ ցանկացած հավատացյալ մարդ հակված է ինչ-որ կրոնի; Այսինքն,տեսականորեն քո ասածը ճիշտ է,բայց եթե նայենք կյանքի տեսանկյունից` հիմա քո ասածի լրիվ հակապատկերնա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

կապ չունի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալը Վահիկ ջան, կարևորը ենա, որ հավատում են Հիսուսին, թե Քրիստոնյաները Հիսուսին չեն ընդունում? իսկ են որ հիմա գնալով հավատքը պակասումա, դա միայն նշանակում է, որ Քրիստոնեությունն է ահավոր թուլացել



> Իսկ փողը պակաս ուժ չէ, որ օգնի առանց հավատքի տարածվելու զարգանալու, մարդ այնպիսի «լավ» բնավորության կողմ ունի, որ եթե ինչ-որ բանում իրեն օգուտ չկա երբեք չի մասնակցի կամ հավատա կամ դառնա ասենք քրիստոնյա


համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի հավատքը պարտադիր պայման է կրոնի հզորացման համար :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> կապ չունի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալը Վահիկ ջան, կարևորը ենա որ Հավատում են Հիսուսին, թե Քրիստոնյաները Հիսուսին չեն ընդունում? իսկ են որ հիմա գնալով հավատքը կորցնում է իր ուժա, դա միայն նշանակում է որ Քրիստոնեությունն է ահավոր թուլացել


Մի ահագին տոկոս քրիստոնյայա մենակ նրա համար,որ ծնվելա քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոն ընդունած երկրում; Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Հիսուսին երևի մենակ անունով են ճանաչում; Իսկական քրիստոնյաները քիչ տոկոս են կազմում քրիստոնյաների մեջ;  :Wink:

----------

Karina (05.02.2009), Կտրուկ (04.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ճիշտ ես ասում, ետ նշանակումա որ Քրիստոնեական հավատքը շատա թուլացել, բայց Քրիստոնեությունը որ դառելա համաշխարհային կրոներից մեկը, դա առանց հավատք անհնարա, կրոնը հիմնվումա հավատքի վրա, դրա հիմքը հավատքնա, եթե կրոնի դրույթներին նկատմամբ հավատք չլինի կրոնը կդառնա ֆիկտիվ իրողություն

----------

may (04.02.2009)

----------


## may

> Իսկ փողը պակաս ուժ չէ, որ օգնի առանց հավատքի տարածվելու զարգանալու, մարդ այնպիսի «լավ» բնավորության կողմ ունի, որ եթե ինչ-որ բանում իրեն օգուտ չկա երբեք չի մասնակցի կամ հավատա կամ դառնա ասենք քրիստոնյա


Ճիշտ ես, բայց այդ օգուտը պարտադիր չէ, որ փող լինի: 
Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է` ամեն բան ինձ կարելի է, բայց ամեն ինչ չէ, որ օգտակար է:
Անշուշտ նկատի ունի հոգևոր օգտակարությունը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ փողը պակաս ուժ չէ, որ օգնի առանց հավատքի տարածվելու զարգանալու, մարդ այնպիսի «լավ» բնավորության կողմ ունի, որ եթե ինչ-որ բանում իրեն օգուտ չկա երբեք չի մասնակցի կամ հավատա կամ դառնա ասենք քրիստոնյա



Ինչպես ցանկացած  ոլորտ,   կրոնական  ոլորտը  նույնպես չի  կարող  զերծ  մնալ   շահամոլ եվ  կեղծ  բարեպաշտներից: Սակայն  միշտ  եղել, կան  եվ  կլինեն մարդիկ  որոնք  ցանկանում են  իրենց  ողջ կյանքը  ապրել  Աստծուն  ծառայելով,եվ  հենց  այդ  կարգի  նվիրյալների  շնորհիվ է  որ  մենք՝ հայերս  ունենք հարուստ  կրոնամշակութային  ժառանգություն: Դարերի  խորքից  մեզ  ժառանգություն  հասած  եկեղեցիները, խաչքարերը, չքնաղ  հոգեվոր  շարականները............այս  ամենը  նույնպես  ստեղծվել  են  շնորհիվ հոգեվոր  նվիրյալների: Եվ  հիմաել  համոզված եմ  կան, կրոնական  ոլորտում  ծառայող  իսկական  նվիրյալներ:Եվ  այդ  կարգի  մարդկանց  պարտքն է  պարզել  թե  որոնք  են  պատճառները, որ  հոգեվոր փնտրտուքներ  ունեցող  մարդը, գնում է ոչ  թե  Հայաստանում  պաշտոնապես  ընդունված  կրոնի հետեվից   այլ այս  կամ  այն  աղանդի, կամ  այլ  հավատի: Սովորաբար  եկեղեցու ծառայողները  ամբողջ  մեղքը  բարդում են  ժողովրդի  վրա: Այն  ժամանակ  երբ  չկար  հեռուստացույց, չկար ինտերնետ, մարդիկ  մեկուսացված  էին  աշխարհից եվ ընդունում էին  այն  ինֆորմացիան  որը  առաջարկվում էր: Իսկ  հիմա  մարդը  լինելով  բանական  էակ, եվ  ունենալով  մուտք դեպի  ինֆորմացիայի՝ այդ  թվում  կրոնական  ինֆորմացիայի  ցանկացած  աղբյուրի,  ունի  հնարավորություն,  այս  կամ  այն  հավատը  ընտրելու  հարցում    հենվել  սեփական  եզրահանգումների  եվ  ներքին  համոզունքների  վրա, եվ  շատ  հաճախ  ընտրությունը  կատարվում է ոչ  ի  օգուտ գործող  պետական  կրոնի: Չկա  կապ  եկեղեցու  եվ  ժողովրդի  մեջ, մարդիկ  գնում են եկեղեցի  մոմ են  վառում, բայց շփումը  հոգեվորականների  հետ  լինում է  միայն  հարսանիքի, կնունքի  կամ  կամ այլ  արարողության  ժամանակ: Իսկ  ժողովրդի  հոգեվոր  ծարավը  մնում է չբավարարված,կարծես թե  կա  կրոն  բայց  ոչ  ժողովրդի  ներսում, այլ  որպես  առանձին, անհասանելի  մի  օբյեկտ:

----------

may (04.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

կրոնը կարո՛ղէ համարվել պետական.բայց ոչ  հավատքը ։եթե պետությունը ընդունի իրական հավատացյալին.կնշանակի որ կտակարանում հակասություններ կան։(որոնք երբեք չեն եղել)։

----------


## may

> կրոնը կարո՛ղէ համարվել պետական.բայց ոչ  հավատքը ։եթե պետությունը ընդունի իրական հավատացյալին.կնշանակի որ կտակարանում հակասություններ կան։(որոնք երբեք չեն եղել)։


Կմանրամասնես?

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կմանրամասնես?


կտակարանում բազում տեղեր նշվում է որ աշխարհը(սա հիմնականում հանդես է գալիս պետությունների  և տերությունների  իշխանավորների տեսքով) չի ընդունում Աստծուն։ մասնավորապես մեջբերեմ Հովհանու ավետարանի 14.17 խոսքը։
ՙ Ճշմարտության հոգին.(Սուրբ Հոգին) որ այս աշխարհը չի կարող ընդունել.վորովհետև չի տեսել նրան ու չի ճանաչում նրան՚։
կամ 1.10 խոսքը 
ՙԻնքն աշխարհի մեջ էր և աշխարհը Նրանով եղավ.բայց աշխարհը նրան չճանաչեց։յուրայիններին եկավ  սակայն յուրայիններն էլ Իրեն  չնդունեցին։Բայց ովքեր որ Իրեն ընդունեցին.նրանց իշխանություն տրվեց Աստծո որդիներ լինելու՚։

----------


## may

> կտակարանում բազում տեղեր նշվում է որ աշխարհը(սա հիմնականում հանդես է գալիս պետությունների  և տերությունների  իշխանավորների տեսքով) չի ընդունում Աստծուն։ մասնավորապես մեջբերեմ Հովհանու ավետարանի 14.17 խոսքը։
> ՙ Ճշմարտության հոգին.(Սուրբ Հոգին) որ այս աշխարհը չի կարող ընդունել.վորովհետև չի տեսել նրան ու չի ճանաչում նրան՚։
> կամ 1.10 խոսքը 
> ՙԻնքն աշխարհի մեջ էր և աշխարհը Նրանով եղավ.բայց աշխարհը նրան չճանաչեց։յուրայիններին եկավ  սակայն յուրայիններն էլ Իրեն  չնդունեցին։Բայց ովքեր որ Իրեն ընդունեցին.նրանց իշխանություն տրվեց Աստծո որդիներ լինելու՚։


Շնորհակալ եմ.
Բայց որտեղից գիտենք, որ *աշխարհը* _հիմնականում հանդես է գալիս պետությունների  և տերությունների  իշխանավորների տեսքով_? 
Գուցե մի բան ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել? 
Ըստ քեզ` պետությունը չի կարող քրիստոնյա կամ մահմեդական լինել?

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Շնորհակալ եմ.
> Բայց որտեղից գիտենք, որ *աշխարհը* _հիմնականում հանդես է գալիս պետությունների  և տերությունների  իշխանավորների տեսքով_? 
> Գուցե մի բան ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել? 
> Ըստ քեզ` պետությունը չի կարող քրիստոնյա կամ մահմեդական լինել?


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=227&page=9
հարգելի may այս էջում ես կարծիքս արտահայտել էմ այդ մասին։կարդա խնդրեմ։

----------


## may

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=227&page=9
> հարգելի may այս էջում ես կարծիքս արտահայտել էմ այդ մասին։կարդա խնդրեմ։


Շնորհակալություն, պարզ է մոտեցումդ, 
բայց ինչու պետք է պետությունը չուզենա իսկական հավատացյալ ունենա իր երկրում? կամ չընդունի նրանց?

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Շնորհակալություն, պարզ է մոտեցումդ, 
> բայց ինչու պետք է պետությունը չուզենա իսկական հավատացյալ ունենա իր երկրում? կամ չընդունի նրանց?


ասածս բնավ չի ենթադրում. որ որևէ իշխանավոր չի կարող լինել հավատացյալ։ ես խոսում եմ գլոբալ երևույթի մասին։
ուղղակի պետության գնահատելի արժեքները բոլորովին այլ են. իսկ Քրիստոնեական  արժեքները՝ այլ։
ընդհանրապես. ոչ միայն պետությունը .այլ հասարակությունը և նույնիսկ  սեփական ընտանիքի անդամները կարող են  մեղմ ասած ՙչողջունել՚ նվիրյալ Քրիստոնյաներին։

----------


## հովարս

«ՀԱՎԱՏՔ» Installation Guide

Պատկերացրեք, որ հավատքը համակարգչային մի ծրագիր է, որը նվիրում է ձեզ Աստված։ Դուք պետք է տեղադրեք «Հավատք.exe» ծրագիրը ձեր համակարգչի մեջ։ Ծրագիրը ունի 3 տարբերակ՝ 30, 60 և 90 բիթանոց: Պետք է ընտրել անհրաժեշտ տարբերակի համար նախատեսված «Բեռնել» կոճակը:... 

http://vardapet.blogspot.gr/2012/06/....html?spref=fb

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «ՀԱՎԱՏՔ» Installation Guide
> 
> Պատկերացրեք, որ հավատքը համակարգչային մի ծրագիր է, որը նվիրում է ձեզ Աստված։ Դուք պետք է տեղադրեք «Հավատք.exe» ծրագիրը ձեր համակարգչի մեջ։ Ծրագիրը ունի 3 տարբերակ՝ 30, 60 և 90 բիթանոց: Պետք է ընտրել անհրաժեշտ տարբերակի համար նախատեսված «Բեռնել» կոճակը:... 
> 
> http://vardapet.blogspot.gr/2012/06/....html?spref=fb


էտի վիրուս ա… սաղ կոմպյուտորը վարի ա տալիս… ընգերս ինստոլ արեց կոմպը վարի գնաց ստիպված նոր անտիվիրուս առավ որ մաքրի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էտի վիրուս ա… սաղ կոմպյուտորը վարի ա տալիս… ընգերս ինստոլ արեց կոմպը վարի գնաց ստիպված նոր անտիվիրուս առավ որ մաքրի…


անտիվիրուսն էլ մինիմում 800 դոլար էր, չէ՞

----------

Quyr Qery (10.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> անտիվիրուսն էլ մինիմում 800 դոլար էր, չէ՞


ապեր հեչ մի ասա… էդ ծրագիրը որ ինստոլ արեց , հետո ռեստարտ որ արեց սկսեց տեր ողորմեան երգել…

----------

Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Արէա (04.07.2012), Տրիբուն (04.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր հեչ մի ասա… էդ ծրագիրը որ ինստոլ արեց , հետո ռեստարտ որ արեց սկսեց տեր ողորմեան երգել…


հաաաաաաաաա.. էսի էտ վիրուսն ա ? Ես մի հատ տենց ծրագիր էի ինսթոլ արել, ամեն միացնելուց կոմպս դեմը չոքացնում էր, միշկեն դեմ էր տալիս որ պաչեի ու փող էր ուզում: Մի ամիս մեր դեմի բուտկեն ամեն տուն մտնելուց առաջ հազարանոցներ էի մանրում, որ կարանամ մեյլս ստուգեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Արէա (04.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հաաաաաաաաա.. էսի էտ վիրուսն ա ? Ես մի հատ տենց ծրագիր էի ինսթոլ արել, ամեն միացնելուց կոմպս դեմը չոքացնում էր, միշկեն դեմ էր տալիս որ պաչեի ու փող էր ուզում: Մի ամիս մեր դեմի բուտկեն ամեն տուն մտնելուց առաջ հազարանոցներ էի մանրում, որ կարանամ մեյլս ստուգեմ:


դու էտ ես ասում… ընգերոջս մերը սաղ օրը դեմը մոմ էր վառում… հարևաններն էլ շաբաթ օրերը աքլոր ու ոչխար էին մորթում մատաղ անում հետո 7 տուն բաժանում…

…վերջը սրբազանն եկավ անինստոլ արեց… բիզնեսին խփում էր…

----------

Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Տրիբուն (04.07.2012)

----------


## anslov

"Հավատացյալ մարդը նա է, ով յուրաքանչյուր օր ձգտում է հասնել բացարձակ ճշմարտության, հստակ գիտակցելով, որ դա հնարավոր չէ:"

----------


## Վահե-91

> "Հավատացյալ մարդը նա է, ով յուրաքանչյուր օր ձգտում է հասնել բացարձակ ճշմարտության, հստակ գիտակցելով, որ դա հնարավոր չէ:"


ի՞նչ ա նշանակում բացարձակ ճշմարտություն

----------

